# Those 12 Questions on Engineering Principles on PE Breath-Mechanical



## akvudaiyar (Mar 30, 2015)

Can anyone help me to indicate the right materials and topics (preferably in MERM but still it has a lot) to answer these 12 questions in the AM exam ? This accounts to 30% and would like to crack almost all of them.

Thanks.


----------



## IlliniWood (Mar 31, 2015)

Not to be rude, but using the exam specs in conjunction with the MERM table of contents / index will go a long way. At 2+ weeks out, if you can't find these topics in MERM on your own, then you're going to be in for a rough day on the 17th.

1. Engineering terms and symbols

2. Economic analysis

3. Project management

4. Interpretation of technical drawings

5. Electrical concepts .

6. Units and conversions


----------



## allanford86 (Apr 4, 2015)

akvudaiyar....Besides the economics and Law chapters, browse through the MERM topics for Plant Engineering (Chapters 63-73 in 13th MERM). There are topics on management, electrical, and etc...

Learn critical path method, and some other management tools and you'll be good to go.


----------



## P-E (Apr 4, 2015)

Those problems shouldn't be all that difficult. With a week or two to go you'd be better off reviewing your discipline for the PM session


----------



## akvudaiyar (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------

